# Buying a Towee- Starting battery question for stern



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

HenryC said:


> I am buying a Towee for use in my home waters and would like to know what battery anyone already using this skiff has in the stern as a starting battery/electronics battery. Manufacturer wants me to use a lightweight lawnmower type battery and hook my electronics to the trolling motor battery as he believes weight is a concern. That is a no, no for me as interference will surely be an issue w/hooking electronics to trolling motor battery. Electronics needs to be hooked up to starting battery. Battery MUST go in stern. Anyone running a normal sized 27 battery (28.6lbs) in the back of their Towee? Or even a sized 24 (24 lbs)? Appreciate any advice or alternative suggestions...


Henry,

I think the real world weight of a size 27 battery is more like 49.5 pounds. (That's what my Size 27 Interstate Dual Purpose weighs.) I replaced it with a size 22 AGM from Cabelas back when they were on sale for $100-$120 to cut 12 pounds and it does fine for my 90 horse.

Size 24 batteries weigh close to 40 pounds.

Many of the Florida guys are using Odyssey batteries as light as 15 pounds for a PC680 in their skiffs.

http://www.odysseybattery.com/extreme_battery_specs.aspx


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a towee skiff, but I don't have a starting battery (manual start). I use a group 24 battery in the front for the trolling motor, and run a little lawn and garden battery (light) in the back for bilge. I had purchased a chartplotter/bottom unit, but decided that it wasn't really worth adding more complexity to the skiff, so I use a handheld gps. Agree with already posted comment that, unless you're purchasing a more expensive Odyssey or similar, it seems like you're looking at more like 40+lbs for the battery. 
My experience is that total weight and where it sits in this skiff makes quite a difference for draft and handling when poling. I would not want a 40lb+ battery at the stern under most situations.


----------



## AquariusII (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a towee as well. I weigh 210lbs and don't use my electric start on my 15hp honda beacuse I don't want the weight of the batteries in the back. I actually moved my 6 gallon gas tank to the middle of the boat as well. This boat gets transom heavy in a hurry.
With all that said, If you must use a battery, I highly suggest you get the lightest one you can find if you plan on putting it in the back of the boat.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I run everything off of a small pwc battery that weighs about 8 lbs. Starts my 20 Nissan and runs all the electrical with absolutely no problems. I don't run a TM.


----------



## HenryC (Feb 14, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Henry,
> 
> I think the real world weight of a size 27 battery is more like 49.5 pounds. (That's what my Size 27 Interstate Dual Purpose weighs.) I replaced it with a size 22 AGM from Cabelas back when they were on sale for $100-$120 to cut 12 pounds and it does fine for my 90 horse.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

That is EXACTLY what I needed to know! Gonna go with an Odyssey for sure: either the 680 or the 925 (will discuss w/Towee)


----------



## wheatworth (Jan 15, 2013)

I use a large battery in the front to run the trolling motor and a lawn mower battery in the back to start my 20hp Merc. I don't have any other electronics to attach to the battery. I do have both batteries attached to a charger in the front so that I just need to plug in one extension chord.


----------

